# water in trunk



## sbiddle (Dec 16, 2005)

I just bought a 1994 Altima. I looked under the trunk mat and the wheel well was almost completely filled with water. I pulled the rubber plug at the bottom of the wheel well to drain the water and removed the carpet so it will dry. Has anyone else had problems with water accumulating here? The rubber seals around the trunk lid seem to be in good shape.


----------



## tm_94altima (Aug 12, 2005)

I have. The body shop said it was leaking through the taillights. They tried to fix it but it still leaks. You could try pour a cup of water at the top of the trunk opening (wear the rear windshield is) with the trunk open and look for leaks as the water goes down the sides of the rubber sealing. It could also be happening around the gas filler cap (happened on a friends 2G GS-T). Hope this helps you find the leak.


----------



## Snafu (Dec 17, 2005)

A trick my dad told me about. He woudl use baby (talcum) powder around the trunk seals to find a trunk seal leak. I imagine this could also be used around the tailights (with the rug out) then spray the garden hose on the car and look to see where the talcum powder disappeared from - voila your leak


----------



## sbiddle (Dec 16, 2005)

Snafu said:


> A trick my dad told me about. He woudl use baby (talcum) powder around the trunk seals to find a trunk seal leak. I imagine this could also be used around the tailights (with the rug out) then spray the garden hose on the car and look to see where the talcum powder disappeared from - voila your leak


Great Idea!, I disassembled the taillight from the car and discovered what the problem was. There is a crack in the upper part of the taillight and the taillight was filling up with water until it got to the level of the bulb holder where it was running over into the car and into the wheel well. On to find a junkyard tail light assy.


----------



## Altima Idiot (Dec 18, 2006)

That is a good idea...I have noticed on my 96,it does the same thing.Thought it was from the spoiler...i will have to try the talcum powder,or baking soda!! or plain flower !!!!right!!??


----------



## bxbomber (Apr 22, 2007)

haha yeah i had that same problem i have a firned that works at a restoration/car shop and brought me the stuff that they use its kalled dumb dumb its w white playdough looking thing! and the way i found out is i stuffed one of my neighborhood kids in my trrunk wid a flash light and i ran a hose ove the trunk lol!!! he thought it was fun he dint wunna come out!


----------



## rod_88 (Jan 13, 2007)

My car did the same thing, (95 altima) but I think it was a trunk seal. It only filled once.


----------



## craig1214 (Dec 31, 2007)

*fixed with silicone around taillight*

I appreciated learning from the experience of others in this and other threads.

My spare tire trunk well had lots of water in it when I bought my '94 Altima. I quickly narrowed the leak down to the taillight seams. Plastic electrical tape on the outside didn't work, and sealing the seams on the inside didn't either. I was beginning to get discouraged, and wanted to avoid removing the assembly and resealing. I finally used that black silicone to seal the outside of the taillight assembly to the frame, and that did the trick.


----------



## Altima SSS (Oct 10, 2007)

Water leaked into my spare tire well also. Driver's side tail light was leaking.

To fix it right, you need to remove the tail light, clean off all the back goo that seals it and use some new sealing material. The tail light is pretty easy to remove ... only 4 nuts hold it on from inside the trunk behind the carpet. Just peel back the carpeting near the tail lights and you'll see the 4 nuts.

I got some black caulk seal at the local shop that sells auto paint and body shop supplies. After you pull the tail light out you can look at the factory seal job and make note of where the new sealing material should go. Make sure to put some around the 4 threaded studs too. There is a foam washer on those, but the factory ones might be damaged or get tore when the tail light is removed.

Oh yeah, before you remove a tail light make sure it's the one that is leaking. Only one leaked on mine. I think someone pulled it out for some reason, which broke the factory seal and then they just slapped it back in, so it never sealed well.

To test for the leaky light, just use a garden hose over the trunk area then look for fresh water leakage inside under each tail light ... pull the carpet back before the test.


----------

